# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل کتبی پایین و رتبه 100؟

## mahdi100

سلام دوستان
اميدوارم موفق باشيد
دوستان من امسال سال سوم ىبيرستان هستم و ميرم بيش دانشكاهي
واقعيتش امسال من درس نخوندم و معدل كتبي هم شد 10 و معدل ديبلمم:16.82
و معىل سال:13.22
دوستان من علاقه ؤيادي دارم تا رتبه 100 بيارم مطمعنم ميارم ها
ولي به نظرتون معدل رتبه را ميبره بالا
ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد*خواهشا جو ندهید پردرم فوت شده
پدرم تو نصیحتش گفته میخوام زیر 100 بشی
منم اون رتبه را باید بیارم+5%پیش دانشگاهی را همشو میگیرم

*

----------


## mahdi100

خواهش ميكنم جواب بديد
من نااميد شدم

----------


## par.rah

واسه دیپ مجدد اقدام کن! معدل کتبی مهمه  خیلی بده واسه تو
اگه معدلت حدود 19 بشه و کنکورم خوب بخون حتما زیر 1000 میاری

----------


## mahdi100

جيكار كنم
دطور امتحان بدم
توضيح بديد

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان
> اميدوارم موفق باشيد
> دوستان من امسال سال سوم ىبيرستان هستم و ميرم بيش دانشكاهي
> واقعيتش امسال من درس نخوندم و معدل كتبي هم شد 10 و معدل ديبلمم:16.82
> و معىل سال:13.22
> دوستان من علاقه ؤيادي دارم تا رتبه 100 بيارم مطمعنم ميارم ها
> ولي به نظرتون معدل رتبه را ميبره بالا
> ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد


یا دیپلم دوم بگیر در رشته انسانی یا ریاضی
یا حسابی و منظم با برنامه از الان بخون و ازمون بده

----------


## mahdi100

> یا دیپلم دوم بگیر در رشته انسانی یا ریاضی
> یا حسابی و منظم با برنامه از الان بخون و ازمون بده


حسابي بخونم واسه 95
مثلا رتبه خوبي بيارم معدل جقدر تاثير ميده

----------


## artim

> حسابي بخونم واسه 95
> مثلا رتبه خوبي بيارم معدل جقدر تاثير ميده


فعلا تاثیر معدل مشخص نیست اما درصداتو 60 به بالا بزنی رتبه خوبی میاری

----------


## par.rah

> فعلا تاثیر معدل مشخص نیست اما درصداتو 60 به بالا بزنی رتبه خوبی میاری


رتبه زیر 100 میخواد
من میگم اگه درصداتو شاخم بزنی با این معدل بالای 5هزار میشی

----------


## mahdi100

> فعلا تاثیر معدل مشخص نیست اما درصداتو 60 به بالا بزنی رتبه خوبی میاری


مثلا 80 به بالا بؤنم  همه  درس ها راديكه معدل تاثير نميؤاره؟

----------


## artim

> مثلا 80 به بالا بؤنم  همه  درس ها راديكه معدل تاثير نميؤاره؟


ببین گفتنش اسونه اما زدنش سخته
واسه دیماه یک دیپ انسانی یا ریاضی بگیر خیلی سادست که شرط معدل تا حد زیادی واست خنثی شه

----------


## mahdi100

> ببین گفتنش اسونه اما زدنش سخته
> واسه دیماه یک دیپ انسانی یا ریاضی بگیر خیلی سادست که شرط معدل تا حد زیادی واست خنثی شه


جطوري برم امتحان بدم
كجا ثبت نام كنم واسه مستمري و اين ها

----------


## artim

> جطوري برم امتحان بدم
> كجا ثبت نام كنم واسه مستمري و اين ها


مستمر از بین میره فقط نمره برگه ملاکه
از مهر ماه ثبت نام میکنن دبیرستان بزرگسالان شهرتون برو غیر حضوریه

----------


## Ritalin

> ببین گفتنش اسونه اما زدنش سخته
> واسه دیماه یک دیپ انسانی یا ریاضی بگیر خیلی سادست که شرط معدل تا حد زیادی واست خنثی شه


گرفتن دیپلم مجدد همچین ساده نیست من الان دو هفته دارم میرم میام هنوز نتونستم برای دیپ انسانی ثبت نام کنم درسته شاید خوندنش راحت باشه ولی این کارای ثبت نام خستم کرده

----------


## artim

> گرفتن دیپلم مجدد همچین ساده نیست من الان دو هفته دارم میرم میام هنوز نتونستم برای دیپ انسانی ثبت نام کنم درسته شاید خوندنش راحت باشه ولی این کارای ثبت نام خستم کرده


خب تقصیر مسولا هستن
ثبت نامش راحته اونا نمیدونن دارن اذیت میکنن
مدارک رو ببری راحت ثبتنام میشی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوست عزیز من کارنامه های زیادی برسی کردم با این معدل شما میشه رتبه زیر هزار آورد اما رتبه صد نمیگم نمیشه ولی سخته با دیپلم مجددم اصلا موافق نیستم کلی وقتت گرفته میشه آخرشم معلوم نیس معدلت بالا میشه یا نه تازه اونم باید بری یه رشته دیگه بشین بخون انشالا زیر هزار میشی درصدات هم حدود ۷۰ یا ۶۵ باید باشه

----------


## Ritalin

> خب تقصیر مسولا هستن
> ثبت نامش راحته اونا نمیدونن دارن اذیت میکنن
> مدارک رو ببری راحت ثبتنام میشی


مگه بالاتر از اقای منتظری هم هست جلو خودم با ایشون تماس گرفتن واقای منتظری گفت نمیخواد درسای سال دوم انسانی امتحان بده و کار این خانوم انجام بدیدو اذیت نكنید شهرای دیگه دارن دیپلم مجدد میگیرن ولی اینا قبول نمیکنن میگنن سیستم ایراد میگیره من شماره  تماس مسول ثبت نام تو  شهری میخوام که به سیتم مسلط و میدونه چه جوری بدون نیاز به درسای سال دوم بشه دیپ جدید گرفت تا به اینا یاد بده
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

من دوستم با معدل ۱۱.۵۰ امسال رتبش ۳۲۰۰ شد ولی نکته اینجاست درصداشو تو کانون میزدی همین رتبه میشد حدودش تاثیر معدل خیلی کم تاثیر گذاره نگران نباش فقط یه بهونست واسه کسایی که رتبشون خراب میشه

----------


## artim

> مگه بالاتر از اقای منتظری هم هست جلو خودم با ایشون تماس گرفتن واقای منتظری گفت نمیخواد درسای سال دوم انسانی امتحان بده و کار این خانوم انجام بدیدو اذیت نكنید شهرای دیگه دارن دیپلم مجدد میگیرن ولی اینا قبول نمیکنن میگنن سیستم ایراد میگیره من شماره مسول ثبت نام تو  شهری میخوام که به سیتم مسلط و میدونه چه جوری بدون نیاز به درسای سال دوم بشه دیپ جدید گرفت تا به اینا یاد بده
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


شما با مسول مرکز استان صحبت کن دیپ مجدد استانی هست

----------


## Black

> من دوستم با معدل ۱۱.۵۰ امسال رتبش ۳۲۰۰ شد ولی نکته اینجاست درصداشو تو کانون میزدی همین رتبه میشد حدودش تاثیر معدل خیلی کم تاثیر گذاره نگران نباش فقط یه بهونست واسه کسایی که رتبشون خراب میشه


لطفا علمی بررسی کنید

----------


## Ritalin

> شما با مسول مرکز استان صحبت کن دیپ مجدد استانی هست


با ایشون هم صحبت کردم به اینامیگم میگه اقای فلان در زمینه سیستم اطلاعاتی نداره واقعا من گیر یه عده زبون نفهم افتادم

----------


## mahdi100

> من دوستم با معدل ۱۱.۵۰ امسال رتبش ۳۲۰۰ شد ولی نکته اینجاست درصداشو تو کانون میزدی همین رتبه میشد حدودش تاثیر معدل خیلی کم تاثیر گذاره نگران نباش فقط یه بهونست واسه کسایی که رتبشون خراب میشه


بس اميدي هست؟
مثلا من درصد هامو 80 به بالا بؤنم جطوري ميشه

----------


## Forgotten

> بس اميدي هست؟
> مثلا من درصد هامو 80 به بالا بؤنم جطوري ميشه



سلام 
دوست عزیز دوست ندارم ناامیدت کنم اما باید واقع نگر بود 
میدونی این 80 که میگی یعنی چی ؟ یعنی هشتــــــــــــاد

برو کارنامه رتبه های تک رقمی رو ببین همشون حد اقل یه درس زیر 80 دارن 
وقتی رتبه های تک رقمی با معدل های بالای 19.90 همه رو نمیتونن بالای 80 بزنن بقیه چطور میتونن بالا بزنن 

اما امکان هر چیزی هست ولی بدون کار خیلی سختیه طبق راهنمایی دوستان دیپلم مجدد پینشهاد میشه

----------


## 23046461

من معدل کتبیم برای نهایی 93 که امسال پشت کنکوریم هست 17.33 به نظرتون میتونم زیر 1000 بیارم "؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> با ایشون هم صحبت کردم به اینامیگم میگه اقای فلان در زمینه سیستم اطلاعاتی نداره واقعا من گیر یه عده زبون نفهم افتادم


نمیشه که خودمختار که نیستن
ندار حق ات رو بخورن

----------


## artim

> من معدل کتبیم برای نهایی 93 که امسال پشت کنکوریم هست 17.33 به نظرتون میتونم زیر 1000 بیارم "؟؟؟


بله معدل خوبیه با تلاش بله میشه اورد

----------


## Mariyana

من معدلم 16 هستش
امسالم رتبم شد930
دیپ انسانی بگیرم یا تلاش بیشتر؟
هدف برای زیر 100 کشوری
میدونم درصدهام خیلیی بهتر میشه چون این رتبه رو با روزی 3 -4 ساعت خوندم اونم 3ماه روی هم 
اما از تاثیر معدل میترسم
نمره های درس به درسمم:
زیست:17.5
شیمی:17.25
ریاضی:19
فیزیک:12
دینی:19.5
زبان:14.75
عربی:12.5
ادبیات15.5
زبان:20

----------


## artim

> من معدلم 16 هستش
> امسالم رتبم شد930
> دیپ انسانی بگیرم یا تلاش بیشتر؟
> هدف برای زیر 100 کشوری
> میدونم درصدهام خیلیی بهتر میشه چون این رتبه رو با روزی 3 -4 ساعت خوندم اونم 3ماه روی هم 
> اما از تاثیر معدل میترسم
> نمره های درس به درسمم:
> زیست:17.5
> شیمی:17.25
> ...


کارنامه اتو گذاشتی؟ اگه نه میشه بذاری یه بررسی کنم؟ ممنون

----------


## Ritalin

> نمیشه که خودمختار که نیستن
> ندار حق ات رو بخورن


منم این قدررفتم و اومدم خستشون کردم تا دیپ انسانی نگیرم دست از سرشون بر نمیدارم فقط مشکلم اینه که میخوام قاطع باهاشون صحبت کنم و اطلاعات نیاز دارم میخوام کسی که بلده راهنماییم کنه تا اینا دیگه بهونه نگیرن . شما کسی میشناسید که به سیستم  ثبت نام مسلط باشه. راستی فرم تطبیق من با بچه ها فرق میکرد فکر کنم کار اینا از اساس مشکل داره
راستی شما خودتون دیپ مجدد گرفتید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

درصداتو ۸۰ بزنی عالی میشه رتبت ولی بقول دوستان باید تلاش شبانه روزی داشته باشی باید عالی باشی تا عالی بزنی در مورد دو تا دوست دیگه که معدل ۱۶ و ۱۷ داشتن بگم رتبه ۷۲ امسال معدل ۱۷ داشته پس به فکر دیپلم مجدد نباشین و بشینین بخونین

----------


## Mariyana

> کارنامه اتو گذاشتی؟ اگه نه میشه بذاری یه بررسی کنم؟ ممنون


چشم میزارم الان کد دواطلبی پیشم نیست برات دو سه روز دیگه برگرم خصوصی میزارم
البته درصدهام یادمه اون ها به کار میاد بزارم؟
راستی میشه لطفا جواب سوالمو هم بدی؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## artim

> منم این قدررفتم و اومدم خستشون کردم تا دیپ انسانی نگیرم دست از سرشون بر نمیدارم فقط مشکلم اینه که میخوام قاطع باهشون صحبت کنم و اطلاعات نیاز دارم میخوام کسی که بلده راهنماییم کنه تا اینا دیگه بهونه نگیرن . شما کسی میشناسید که به سیستم مسلط باشه. راستی فرم تطبیق من با بچه ها فرق میکرد فکر کنم کار اینا از اساس مشکل داره
> راستی شما خودتون دیپ مجدد گرفتید


اصلا اینکارا نیاز نیست شما بردار یه شکایت بنویس و نشونشون بده که شکایت کردی
نمیشه که حقوق بگیرن کار راه نندازن

----------


## Mariyana

> درصداتو ۸۰ بزنی عالی میشه رتبت ولی بقول دوستان باید تلاش شبانه روزی داشته باشی باید عالی باشی تا عالی بزنی در مورد دو تا دوست دیگه که معدل ۱۶ و ۱۷ داشتن بگم رتبه ۷۲ امسال معدل ۱۷ داشته پس به فکر دیپلم مجدد نباشین و بشینین بخونین


کارنامه پلیز :Yahoo (21): 72 کشوری یا منطقه؟

----------


## artim

> چشم میزارم الان کد دواطلبی پیشم نیست برات دو سه روز دیگه برگرم خصوصی میزارم
> البته درصدهام یادمه اون ها به کار میاد بزارم؟
> راستی میشه لطفا جواب سوالمو هم بدی؟


نه کارنامه میخوام اون تراز ها مهم ان واسم
سوالت چی بود؟

----------


## par.rah

> مثلا 80 به بالا بؤنم  همه  درس ها راديكه معدل تاثير نميؤاره؟


از دور نگاه کنی به کنکور خیلی قشنگه کنکور!
قبل از اینکه قلمچی شرکت کنم(اولین آزمون) گفتم میرم همینطوری زیر 100 کشور رو میارم میام بیرون! اولین آزمون شدم 1500 کشور!!!!
کنکور خیلی سختتر از نهاییه

----------


## Mariyana

> نه کارنامه میخوام اون تراز ها مهم ان واسم
> سوالت چی بود؟


من معدلم 16 هستش
امسالم رتبم شد930
دیپ انسانی بگیرم یا تلاش بیشتر؟
هدف برای زیر 100 کشوری
میدونم درصدهام خیلیی بهتر میشه چون این رتبه رو با روزی 3 -4 ساعت خوندم اونم 3ماه روی هم 
اما از تاثیر معدل میترسم

----------


## artim

> من معدلم 16 هستش
> امسالم رتبم شد930
> دیپ انسانی بگیرم یا تلاش بیشتر؟
> هدف برای زیر 100 کشوری
> میدونم درصدهام خیلیی بهتر میشه چون این رتبه رو با روزی 3 -4 ساعت خوندم اونم 3ماه روی هم 
> اما از تاثیر معدل میترسم


ببین معدل شما خوبه حالا دیدم اختصاصیا بخصوص زیست خوبه خودتو درگیر دیپ دوم نکن بیشتر بخون یک تست درست بیشتر حدود 500 تا 700 تا رتبه رو جابجا میکنه

----------


## Black

> ببین معدل شما خوبه حالا دیدم اختصاصیا بخصوص زیست خوبه خودتو درگیر دیپ دوم نکن بیشتر بخون یک تست درست بیشتر حدود 500 تا 700 تا رتبه رو جابجا میکنه


ببخشید مال منم خوبه؟
نیازی نیست؟
ارزششو داره؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید مال منم خوبه؟
> نیازی نیست؟
> ارزششو داره؟


خوبه تقریبا زیست جالب نیست لب مرزی یه جورایی اگه تو ازونا ازمایشی پیرفت کنی ناز نیست اما اگه پیشرفت زیادی نداره دیماه دیپ دوم بگیر بنظر ریاضیاتت خوبه اما 70-80 درصد نیاز نیست

----------


## sobhan20

> رتبه زیر 100 میخواد
> من میگم اگه درصداتو شاخم بزنی با این معدل بالای 5هزار میشی


فک نکنم.......اونجوری کسی معدلش 18 باشه هم نمیتونه زیر 100 بیاره........

----------


## Black

> خوبه تقریبا زیست جالب نیست لب مرزی یه جورایی اگه تو ازونا ازمایشی پیرفت کنی ناز نیست اما اگه پیشرفت زیادی نداره دیماه دیپ دوم بگیر بنظر ریاضیاتت خوبه اما 70-80 درصد نیاز نیست


نه اتفاقا این جا هم گفته بودم ریاضیم بده
که شما هم جواب دادین :Yahoo (1): 
در کل ممنون :Yahoo (45):

----------


## sn912sajjad

> سلام دوستان
> اميدوارم موفق باشيد
> دوستان من امسال سال سوم ىبيرستان هستم و ميرم بيش دانشكاهي
> واقعيتش امسال من درس نخوندم و معدل كتبي هم شد 10 و معدل ديبلمم:16.82
> و معىل سال:13.22
> دوستان من علاقه ؤيادي دارم تا رتبه 100 بيارم مطمعنم ميارم ها
> ولي به نظرتون معدل رتبه را ميبره بالا
> ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد


*ببین داداش عزیزم واقعا نمیخام نا امیدت کنم....
آزه اینایی که میگن میشه جبرانش کرد درست میکن ولی درصد بالا آوردن اصلا ساده نیست. درصد 80 زدن اصلا ساده نیست.
حتی اگه واسه رتبه 1000 هم میخوای بخونی به فکر دیپ مجدد باش چه برسه به رتبه 100!*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

رتبه ۷۲ کارنامشو تو همین سایت تو قسمت کارنامه های کنکور۹۵ گذاشته بودن با معدل۱۷ رتبشم۷۲ منطقه دو شده

----------


## sn912sajjad

> رتبه ۷۲ کارنامشو تو همین سایت تو قسمت کارنامه های کنکور۹۵ گذاشته بودن با معدل۱۷ رتبشم۷۲ منطقه دو شده


*آره خوب
معدل 15 به بالا هم اگه کسی باشه من بهش میگم نمیخاد دیپ مجدد بگیری... چه برسه به 17
آخه ملاک نمره 20 نیست... ملاک نسبت نمره شما تو هر درس به میانگین نمره اون درس تو هر منطقه هست....
معدل دور و ور 15 تقریبا میانگینه..... اما معدل 10 تقریبا از 95% داوطلبای کنکور عقبه.....*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

عقب بودنشو میتونه با درصدای عالی جبران کنه ولی خوب درصد عالی تلاش عالی و بی نظیر میخواد باید از همه بیشتر و مفیدتر بخونی

----------


## Amirkabir

> رتبه ۷۲ کارنامشو تو همین سایت تو قسمت کارنامه های کنکور۹۵ گذاشته بودن با معدل۱۷ رتبشم۷۲ منطقه دو شده


میشه لینک این تاپیکی که میگی رو بزاری یا اینکه یه اسکرین از این کارنامه ؟؟؟

----------


## daniad

> *آره خوب
> معدل 15 به بالا هم اگه کسی باشه من بهش میگم نمیخاد دیپ مجدد بگیری... چه برسه به 17
> آخه ملاک نمره 20 نیست... ملاک نسبت نمره شما تو هر درس به میانگین نمره اون درس تو هر منطقه هست....
> معدل دور و ور 15 تقریبا میانگینه..... اما معدل 10 تقریبا از 95% داوطلبای کنکور عقبه.....*


معدل 15 با تاثیر 25 % من حساب کردم تراز رو تقریبا کمی بیشتر از 1000 تا میاره پایین
حالا مثلا تفاوت رتبه ی تراز  10000 با 9000 رو ببینید
حتی معدل 20 هم برای رتبه های زیر 100 تاثیر منفی داره  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا معدل 15 یا 13 رو ببینین چکار میکنن

----------


## Ritalin

پس من که دیپلمم تجربی دیپلم انسانی بگیرم بیشتر از دیپلم تجربی و ریاضی به سودم

----------


## daniad

> پس من که دیپلمم تجربی دیپلم انسانی بگیرم بیشتر از دیپلم تجربی و ریاضی به سودم


اگه برای رتبه های بالا میخونی با شرایط فعلی آره 
یعنی برای کنکور 94 اینطور بود 
ولی تضمینی نیست که سال بعد دوباره یه چیو تغییر ندن

----------


## simin11

حتما دیپلم مجدد بگیر.
معدل 10 و رتبه 100 باهم جور درنمیاد اصلا!

----------


## Dayi javad

ایشون هنوز پیش نخوندن فک کنم واس دیپ مجدد مشکل داشته باشنا !!

----------


## royaye.parvaz

سلام.
میشه لطفا

فرمول تاثیر معدلو بزارین؟

----------


## Ritalin

> ایشون هنوز پیش نخوندن فک کنم واس دیپ مجدد مشکل داشته باشنا !!


اقا جواد ممنون که راهنمایی کردید وگرنه من دیگه از گرفتن دیپ مجدد منصرف شده بودم حالا نتیجه نهایی فردا میگم
برای درسای انسانی ایا کتاب درسی و نمونه سوالات نهایی کافیه البته نمره بالا میخوام

----------


## Dayi javad

> اقا جواد ممنون که راهنمایی کردید وگرنه من دیگه از گرفتن دیپ مجدد منصرف شده بودم حالا نتیجه نهایی فردا میگم
> برای درسای انسانی ایا کتاب درسی و نمونه سوالات نهایی کافیه البته نمره بالا میخوام


اولا نام کاربری جدید مبارک !
دوما ایشالا ک ثبت نامتون با موفقیت انجام میش 
سوما من کتاب درسی نخوندم چون گیرم نیومد (گلواژه خوندم )

ولی راضی بودم (ولی من اشتبا کردم و خیلی نخوندم و نمره هام خوب نشد )

نمونه سوالای سالای قبل رو حتما ببین بیشتر سوالا تکرارین

----------


## konkurbank

از عزيزان سال سوم خواهش ميكنم خيلي به اين پستا توجه كنن و عبرت بگيرن تا اينكه سال ديگه اونا هم نيان و از اين پستاي عطيقه بزارن و گله وشكايت بي مورد در حالي كه مقصر خودشون بودن...

----------


## Ritalin

> سلام.
> میشه لطفا
> 
> فرمول تاثیر معدلو بزارین؟


فرمولش پیچیده  تر از این حرفاست و فقط خود سازمان سنجش از پسش برمیاد.

----------


## Ritalin

> از عزيزان سال سوم خواهش ميكنم خيلي به اين پستا توجه كنن و عبرت بگيرن تا اينكه سال ديگه اونا هم نيان و از اين پستاي عطيقه بزارن و گله وشكايت بي مورد در حالي كه مقصر خودشون بودن...


درسته شاید خیلیا کم کاری کردن ولی برای بعضیا مثل خودم تو اون دوران مشکل پیش اومد و نتونستم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم.والان افتادم رد دیپلم مجدد برای جبران معدل قبلی.
عتیقه درسته.

----------


## konkurbank

> درسته شاید خیلیا کم کاری کردن ولی برای بعضیا مثل خودم تو اون دوران مشکل پیش اومد و نتونستم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم.والان افتادم رد دیپلم مجدد برای جبران معدل قبلی.
> عتیقه درسته.


منم روي صحبتم با اوناييه كه هرچي بهشون ميگي سال سوم رو بخون گوش نميدن بعد از  امتحانا ميان ميگن ميخوام ديپ مجدد بگيرم يا اون موقع كسي به ما نگفت و از اين حرفا،
وگرنه من با عده محدودي كه واقعا مشكل داشتن و دنبال ديپ مجددن (هرچند همون موقع ميتونستن كاراي زياده ديگه اي بكنن مثلا همه رو بندازن واسه شهريور يا حتي دي) كاري ندارم...
درضمن خواهر گلم عطيقه دو شكل نوشتاري داره...

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

هر روز شکست میخوری و به حدی میرسی که روشنایی از بین میره 

ولی به خودت میگی که این هنوز پایان راه نیست

زمین میخوری اما میدون ول نمیکنی تا به هدفت برسی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ritalin

> منم روي صحبتم با اوناييه كه هرچي بهشون ميگي سال سوم رو بخون گوش نميدن بعد از  امتحانا ميان ميگن ميخوام ديپ مجدد بگيرم يا اون موقع كسي به ما نگفت و از اين حرفا،
> وگرنه من با عده محدودي كه واقعا مشكل داشتن و دنبال ديپ مجددن (هرچند همون موقع ميتونستن كاراي زياده ديگه اي بكنن مثلا همه رو بندازن واسه شهريور يا حتي دي) كاري ندارم...
> درضمن خواهر گلم عطيقه دو شكل نوشتاري داره...


بله درسته سومیا باید معدلشون بالا بشه دیگه نیازی به جبران کردن نباشه
در لغتنامه معین عطیقه پیدا نکردم میشه منبع بگید

----------


## konkurbank

> بله درسته سومیا باید معدلشون بالا بشه دیگه نیازی به جبران کردن نباشه
> در لغتنامه معین عطیقه پیدا نکردم میشه منبع بگید


بهتين كار واسه فهميدن مراجعه به گوگله،
ولي تو لغتنامه مثلآ "اتاق" تو فرهنگ لغت نيست ولي "اطاق" تو فرهنگ لغته (من فرهنگ صبا رو نگاه كردم)!!!!!!
و اين درحاليه كه همه ميدونن اتاق دو حالت نوشتاري داره و حتي اتاق رايجتر هم هست...
رفع اسپم: دانش آمورزان سال سوم براي بالا بردن معدل كتبيشون سوالات امتحانات نهايي سال گذشته رو زياد مطالعه و بررسي كنن...

----------


## amirhosein3358

درود دوستان،من معدل کتبیم 13.77 شده،دیپلم ریاضی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم،تو دفترچه دیدم تقریبا تاثیر معدل واسه من 18 درصده واسه زیرگروه یک و دو تجربی
الان سربازم واسه 96 میخوام کنکور بدم،بنظرتون واسه دیپلم تجربی اقدام کنم خوبه یا که تمرکز رو بزارم روی کنکور؟کدوم ارزش بیشتری داره
رتبه زیر 1000 میخوام حتما بیارم چون کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی دارم و کنکور رو فقط واسه دارو یا دندون میخوام شرکت کنم

----------


## m.a_935267

> درود دوستان،من معدل کتبیم 13.77 شده،دیپلم ریاضی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم،تو دفترچه دیدم تقریبا تاثیر معدل واسه من 18 درصده واسه زیرگروه یک و دو تجربی
> الان سربازم واسه 96 میخوام کنکور بدم،بنظرتون واسه دیپلم تجربی اقدام کنم خوبه یا که تمرکز رو بزارم روی کنکور؟کدوم ارزش بیشتری داره
> رتبه زیر 1000 میخوام حتما بیارم چون کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی دارم و کنکور رو فقط واسه دارو یا دندون میخوام شرکت کنم


فكر كن تو اگه معدلت 19 بود و ميخواستي كنكور بشي رتبه 15 با اين معدل ميشي 800!!!!!!
حتما به فكر ديپلم دوم باش وگرنه مثل من پشيمون ميشي

----------


## Safa021

سلام دوستان 
من امسال پیش رو تموم کردم و معدل کتبی سومم 12.56 و رسته ریاضی هستم
میخوام سال بعد تجربی شرکت کنم
آیا اگر درصد هامو بالای 60 یا 70 بزنم میتونم زیر 1000 بشم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mariyana

> فكر كن تو اگه معدلت 19 بود و ميخواستي كنكور بشي رتبه 15 با اين معدل ميشي 800!!!!!!
> حتما به فكر ديپلم دوم باش وگرنه مثل من پشيمون ميشي


یه سوال معدلتون 16 بود یا 13؟
با تخمین چقدر فرق داشت؟

----------


## _fatemeh_

من معدل کتبی نهاییم 17.30 هست . رشته ام هم تجربیه . معدلم میتونه تاثیر منفی بزاره ؟

----------


## Safa021

میشه جواب منم بدید
up

----------


## Blue.sky

> میشه جواب منم بدید
> up


بله دوست عزیز اگه همه درصدا یا میانگین درصدها  بالای 70 باشه به احتمال خیلی زیاد رتبه کمتر از 1000 خواهد شد .

----------


## Blue.sky

> من معدل کتبی نهاییم 17.30 هست . رشته ام هم تجربیه . معدلم میتونه تاثیر منفی بزاره ؟



دوست عزیز مثلا تو کنکور 94 کسی که دینی شده 16.5 برای اینکه این نمره رو جبران کنه و ترازی برابر با کسی که شده 19.5 بیاره باید تو کنکور 2 سوال ( 8 درصد ) بیشتر بزنه .

----------


## m.a_935267

> دوست عزیز مثلا تو کنکور 94 کسی که دینی شده 16.5 برای اینکه این نمره رو جبران کنه و ترازی برابر با کسی که شده 19.5 بیاره باید تو کنکور 2 سوال ( 8 درصد ) بیشتر بزنه .


اصلا انقدر راحت که شما میگین نیست!
اگه سوالای کنکور آسون باشه شما باید مثلا 5 تا تست بیشتر ازون فرد بزنین!
بحث نمره نهایی خیلی پیچیدس! به این راحتی که میگین نیست!
من معدلم 16.70 بود درصدام از کسی که معدلش 19 بود خیلی بیشتر بود ولی رتبه من بدتر بود!!!!!
اگه معدل زیر 17 دارین حتما دوباره دیپلم بگیرین!

----------


## daniad

> اصلا انقدر راحت که شما میگین نیست!
> اگه سوالای کنکور آسون باشه شما باید مثلا 5 تا تست بیشتر ازون فرد بزنین!
> بحث نمره نهایی خیلی پیچیدس! به این راحتی که میگین نیست!
> من معدلم 16.70 بود درصدام از کسی که معدلش 19 بود خیلی بیشتر بود ولی رتبه من بدتر بود!!!!!
> اگه معدل زیر 17 دارین حتما دوباره دیپلم بگیرین!


موافقم 
اینم اضافه کنم که وقتی شما 20 درصد زدین مثلا باید 3 تست برای جبران بزنید و وقتی 70 زده باشید 1 تست هم برای جبران کافیه 
البته اینو به عنوان یه مثال میگم که تراز تو درصدای متفاوت شیبش  :Yahoo (4):  متغیره 
تاثیر مستقیم معدل خیلی زیاده لطفا به اون 25 درصد نگاه نکنین بگین کمه 
چون معدل تراز میشه و وقتی شما معدلت میشه 16 اینطوری نیست که مثلا 6 درصد از دست داده باشی 
شما با معدل 16 حدود 13 درصد شاید ازت کم بشه 
حالا معدل 13 که دیگه فاتحش خوندس 
تازه اینا مال تاثیر 25 درصد بود که سالهای بعد زیاد ترم میشه 
اگه تاثیر مثبت شه دوباره خیلی خوب میشه 
ولی اونایی که معدلشون کمه اگه رتبه بالا میخوان حتما برن دنبال دیپلم دوم 
دردسرش زیاده ولی ارزششو داره

----------


## artim

اره دیماه هم میشه دیپ دوم گرفت
سقف واحد نداره برا داوطلب ازاد

----------


## Black

> اره دیماه هم میشه دیپ دوم گرفت
> سقف واحد نداره برا داوطلب ازاد


اگه درسیو دی ماه  پاس نکنی بدبخ میشی؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> اصلا انقدر راحت که شما میگین نیست!
> اگه سوالای کنکور آسون باشه شما باید مثلا 5 تا تست بیشتر ازون فرد بزنین!
> بحث نمره نهایی خیلی پیچیدس! به این راحتی که میگین نیست!
> من معدلم 16.70 بود درصدام از کسی که معدلش 19 بود خیلی بیشتر بود ولی رتبه من بدتر بود!!!!!
> اگه معدل زیر 17 دارین حتما دوباره دیپلم بگیرین!




دوست عزیز بحث تاثیر معدل با توجه به فایل های سازمان سنجش و کارنامه های کنکور سال 93 و 94  به حد کافی بحث شده و روش جبران آن توسط دوستان با توجه به چندین کارنامه بررسی شده .
* لطفا چند نمونه از کارنامه هایی که میگین معدل بالای 19 داشتن و درصدهای* خیلی کمتر* از شما زدن ولی *رتبه ای بهتر* از شما آوردن اینجا قرار بدین .
ممنون.

*نمونه روش جبران معدل :* 
رشته ایشون تجربی بود و نمرات زیر بخصوص *16.5 زیست* و *15 دین و زندگی* رو اینطوری جبران کرده :





چندین کارنامه هم رتبه کارنامه بالا  البته یقینا با معدلای بالای 19 از سایت کانون :
http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentP...&pid=874471844
عليرضا طيبى سودكلائى
نعيم الدين تقوى كوتنائى
حسين كهدوئى
آرش يعقوبى

----------


## artim

> اگه درسیو دی ماه  پاس نکنی بدبخ میشی؟


خب مدرک نمیگیری قبولی اونسال نمیشی باید سال بعد اقدام کنی

----------


## Black

> خب مدرک نمیگیری قبولی اونسال نمیشی باید سال بعد اقدام کنی


خب واسه کنکور میتونی با اون دیپلم شرکت کنی؟
موقع ثبتنام کنکور دیپلمت کامل نیست دیگه

----------


## artim

> خب واسه کنکور میتونی با اون دیپلم شرکت کنی؟
> موقع ثبتنام کنکور دیپلمت کامل نیست دیگه


نه نمیشه با اون شرکت کنی

----------


## Black

> نه نمیشه با اون شرکت کنی



پس همون
 بدبخ میشیم :Yahoo (1): 
اینجور باشه دیپلم مجدد نمیگیرم

----------


## amoo

اقا من بخوام دی ماه اقدام کنم می خوره به امتحانای نوبت اول پیش دانشگاهیم چی کار کنم  :Yahoo (21):  
بعد مدرسه گیر می ده  به مدرک پیش دانشگاهیی ؟  من برگه تطبیقمو گرففتم بهم گفتن اشکال نداره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> اقا من بخوام دی ماه اقدام کنم می خوره به امتحانای نوبت اول پیش دانشگاهیم چی کار کنم  
> بعد مدرسه گیر می ده  به مدرک پیش دانشگاهیی ؟  من برگه تطبیقمو گرففتم بهم گفتن اشکال نداره


اگه گفتن مسله ای نیست که اشکال نداره
فقط اگه امتحانات سوم و پیش با هم بفیته خراب مشه

----------


## amoo

> اگه گفتن مسله ای نیست که اشکال نداره
> فقط اگه امتحانات سوم و پیش با هم بفیته خراب مشه


فقط می ترسم مدرسه گیر بده  :Yahoo (21): 
 اره مجبورم ترم اول خراب کنم و با معلما یک جوری بگم یک مستمری بدن بهم 
فقط می ترسم زیست و زمین و زیر 10 بشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> فقط می ترسم مدرسه گیر بده 
>  اره مجبورم ترم اول خراب کنم و با معلما یک جوری بگم یک مستمری بدن بهم 
> فقط می ترسم زیست و زمین و زیر 10 بشم


اگه میدونی خراب میشه قید دیپ دوم رو بگیر وگرنه ضرر میکنی

----------


## amoo

> اگه میدونی خراب میشه قید دیپ دوم رو بگیر وگرنه ضرر میکنی


معدل کتبیم 12 شده  :Yahoo (21):  رشتم ریاضیه رتبه زیر 5000 می خوام به هر قیمتی شده

----------


## m.a_935267

> دوست عزیز بحث تاثیر معدل با توجه به فایل های سازمان سنجش و کارنامه های کنکور سال 93 و 94  به حد کافی بحث شده و روش جبران آن توسط دوستان با توجه به چندین کارنامه بررسی شده .
> * لطفا چند نمونه از کارنامه هایی که میگین معدل بالای 19 داشتن و درصدهای* خیلی کمتر* از شما زدن ولی *رتبه ای بهتر* از شما آوردن اینجا قرار بدین .
> ممنون.
> 
> *نمونه روش جبران معدل :* 
> رشته ایشون تجربی بود و نمرات زیر بخصوص *16.5 زیست* و *15 دین و زندگی* رو اینطوری جبران کرده :
> 
> فایل پیوست 38552
> 
> ...


حالا شما فکر کن این فردی که میگین معدلش کم بوده و شده 72 معدلش 19 اینا بود چی میشد؟! قطعا اسمش تو ده تا رتبه برتر کشور بود! درضمن زیستو ایشون 80 زدن!!!! که ترازی حدود 13000 بهش داده!‌الکی که نیست

----------


## Blue.sky

> حالا شما فکر کن این فردی که میگین معدلش کم بوده و شده 72 معدلش 19 اینا بود چی میشد؟! قطعا اسمش تو ده تا رتبه برتر کشور بود! درضمن زیستو ایشون 80 زدن!!!! که ترازی حدود 13000 بهش داده!‌الکی که نیست



بله صد درصد اگه معدلش 19 بود رتبش بهتر میشد ولی با توجه به درصد های چند کارنامه ای که زیرش گذاشتم و همچنین کارنامه :

http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentProfile.aspx?year=94&pid=935190015

غیر ممکنه اگه معدلش19 می بود تک رقمی میشد  چون با این معدل درصد هایی حتی ! در حد تک رقمی با معدل بالای 19 در منطقه خودش نزده !
 به هر حال اراده این شخص قابل تحسین هست  که مثل منو شما و...  دنبال این نبوده تا ببینه کسی با معدل کم تونسته رتبه 72 بیاره یا نه  ، بعد شروع به درس خوندن بکنه !

----------


## m.a_935267

> بله صد درصد اگه معدلش 19 بود رتبش بهتر میشد ولی با توجه به درصد های چند کارنامه ای که زیرش گذاشتم و همچنین کارنامه :
> 
> http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentProfile.aspx?year=94&pid=935190015
> 
> غیر ممکنه اگه معدلش19 می بود تک رقمی میشد  چون با این معدل درصد هایی حتی ! در حد تک رقمی با معدل بالای 19 در منطقه خودش نزده !
>  به هر حال اراده این شخص قابل تحسین هست  که مثل منو شما و...  دنبال این نبوده تا ببینه کسی با معدل کم تونسته رتبه 72 بیاره یا نه  ، بعد شروع به درس خوندن بکنه !


منم میگم میشه با معدل پایین به نتیجه رسید! من خودم با معدل 16.70 امسال رتبم شده 332 منطقه 3 تجربی!
اگه میخواستم به حرف بقیه گوش کنم که اصلا به این رتبه نمیرسیدم!
ولی میگم کاش دیپلم دوم میگرفتم تا راحت تر انتخاب رشته میکردم.ولی الانم چیز زیادی رو از دست ندادم!

----------


## amirhosein3358

> فكر كن تو اگه معدلت 19 بود و ميخواستي كنكور بشي رتبه 15 با اين معدل ميشي 800!!!!!!
> حتما به فكر ديپلم دوم باش وگرنه مثل من پشيمون ميشي


ممنون از راهنماییت دوست عزیز،من بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم همه درسا رو باید بخونم ؟ دیپلم ریاضی دارم الان

----------


## amirhosein3358

> یه سوال معدلتون 16 بود یا 13؟
> با تخمین چقدر فرق داشت؟


معدل کتبیم دقیقا 13.77 شده دوست عزیز

----------


## mahdi100

up

----------


## *Yousef*

معدل زیر 15 رتبه زیر 100 غیرممکنه, رک و راست.

----------


## mahdi100

> معدل زیر 15 رتبه زیر 100 غیرممکنه, رک و راست.


سلام عزیز
رتبه بالای 100 ممکنه؟
ترمیم معدل را هم نمیدونم اخرش چی میشه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## El3RAH1M

> سلام عزیز
> رتبه بالای 100 ممکنه؟
> ترمیم معدل را هم نمیدونم اخرش چی میشه


الان منتظر مایی بگیم میشه یا نه ؟! بشین بخون نهایت تلاشتو بکن ول کن رتبه تو ! میدونم گفتی رتبه واست مهمه ولی اینجا وقتتو تلف نکن.حداکثر تلاشتو بکن ترمیم اجرا شد میدی نشد هم که هیچ.همین دقیقه ها که داره تو فروم میگذره رتبه سازه.
اگه واسه احترام حرف پدرتون میخواین زیر 100 بیارین بهترش اینه که به احترامش وقتتو هدر ندی :Yahoo (15):

----------


## *Yousef*

> سلام عزیز
> رتبه بالای 100 ممکنه؟
> ترمیم معدل را هم نمیدونم اخرش چی میشه


تمام درسارو باید بالای 80-85 زد

----------


## mahdi100

> تمام درسارو باید بالای 80-85 زد


مشکل نیست عزیز

----------


## mahdi100

> الان منتظر مایی بگیم میشه یا نه ؟! بشین بخون نهایت تلاشتو بکن ول کن رتبه تو ! میدونم گفتی رتبه واست مهمه ولی اینجا وقتتو تلف نکن.حداکثر تلاشتو بکن ترمیم اجرا شد میدی نشد هم که هیچ.همین دقیقه ها که داره تو فروم میگذره رتبه سازه.
> اگه واسه احترام حرف پدرتون میخواین زیر 100 بیارین بهترش اینه که به احترامش وقتتو هدر ندی


سلام عزیز
منون از نظرت ولی درسامو تموم کردم تست زدم اومدم واسه اترحت
چشم به احترام شما و احترام پدر عزیزم بازم میرم درس نگاه کنم

----------


## Egotist

به ترمیم معدل دل نبندین
اگ معدل پایین دارین برین برای دیپ2

----------


## mahdi100

> به ترمیم معدل دل نبندین
> اگ معدل پایین دارین برین برای دیپ2


سلام عزیز
من پیش دانشگاهی میخونم و گفتند نمیشه این کار را کنم
بعشم توجه کرده باشید گفتند با دیپلم تجربی میشه کنکور تجربی داد

----------


## Egotist

> سلام عزیز
> من پیش دانشگاهی میخونم و گفتند نمیشه این کار را کنم
> بعشم توجه کرده باشید گفتند با دیپلم تجربی میشه کنکور تجربی داد


عزیزم

با دیپ های دیگه هم میشه کنکور دیگه داد

----------


## mahdi100

> عزیزم
> 
> با دیپ های دیگه هم میشه کنکور دیگه داد


به هر حل جزییاتشو نمیدونم
من پیش دانشگاهیم گفتند نمیشه
پس تنها راه ممکن اگه اجرا بشه ترمیم معدله

----------


## Egotist

> به هر حل جزییاتشو نمیدونم
> من پیش دانشگاهیم گفتند نمیشه
> پس تنها راه ممکن اگه اجرا بشه ترمیم معدله



ببخشیدا : دی

ولی منبعت موثق نی

شدنیه برادر

----------


## mahdi100

> ببخشیدا : دی
> 
> ولی منبعت موثق نی
> 
> شدنیه برادر


شدنیه؟
اقا گفتند نمیشه گفت باید فارغ التحصیل بشی
از مدرسه که نپرسیدم از اموزش و پرورش کل استان پرسیدم

----------


## Egotist

> شدنیه؟
> اقا گفتند نمیشه گفت باید فارغ التحصیل بشی
> از مدرسه که نپرسیدم از اموزش و پرورش کل استان پرسیدم



در جریان اینکه میشه کسی که پیش نگذرونده ، دیپ2 بگیره نیستم!

اما کلا میشه با ی دیپلم دیگه ، کنکور دیگه داد برادر

----------


## mahdi100

> در جریان اینکه میشه کسی که پیش نگذرونده ، دیپ2 بگیره نیستم!
> 
> اما کلا میشه با ی دیپلم دیگه ، کنکور دیگه داد برادر


اقا چرا میزنی ادمو؟ :Yahoo (4): 
اره گفتند نمیشه 
ممنون از نظرت

----------


## Mr.Hosein

الان تنها یه راه پیش روته...
اینکه بخونی و بخونی و بخونی و بخونی...
متاسفانه سوالای کنکور جوری شده که 50زدن زیست و شیمی هم کار هر کسی نیست...چه برسه به 80زدنش...ولی امیدوارم به اون 80برسی...چون در این صورت زیر هزار و مثال زدنی میشی...

منتظریم تا جمله ی قرمز امضات رو به حقیقت تبدیل کنی...

----------


## neginsotude

فکر نمیکنم تو سه چهار سال گذشته کسی با این نعدل رتبه اش حتی نزدیک صدم شده باشه، کار تصیحت و وصیت نیست، من برای پدر شما احترام قایلم و خدا بیامرزدش، اما به جای اینا واقع گرا باش، بخون تا یه رتبه خوب بیاری، رشته خوب قبول بشی، درسته که کسی با معدل پایین رتبه زیر صد نیاورده ولی خیلیا با معدل پایین رشته خوب تونستن قبول بشن.
خیلی ایدهالیستی فکر کنی اونوقت همون اول کار نا امید میشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوست عزیز تو معدلت 10هم باشه میتونی تک رقمی بشی به حرف اینا توجه نکن...تو درصدای خوب بزنی تمومه...من قول شرف میدم اگه همه رو 60بالا بزنی زیر 100کشوری یه نگا به میانگینا بنداز...یادت باشه تو این دنیا فقط واسه نمردن راه نیست وگرنه هر چیزی ممکته...پس سرتو بالا بگیر له کن برو جلو...معدل کجابود اخه...فقط چرندیات اوناییه که نمیخونن وجو الکی میدن

----------


## fateme.tehran

ترمیم معدل = قبولی :Yahoo (5): 
اقدام کنید

----------


## neginsotude

> دوست عزیز تو معدلت 10هم باشه میتونی تک رقمی بشی به حرف اینا توجه نکن...تو درصدای خوب بزنی تمومه...من قول شرف میدم اگه همه رو 60بالا بزنی زیر 100کشوری یه نگا به میانگینا بنداز...یادت باشه تو این دنیا فقط واسه نمردن راه نیست وگرنه هر چیزی ممکته...پس سرتو بالا بگیر له کن برو جلو...معدل کجابود اخه...فقط چرندیات اوناییه که نمیخونن وجو الکی میدن



نمیدونم چرا ملت قاطی زدن، آقا چرا اطلاعات غلط میدی به مردم، از کی تاحالا میانگین 60 رتبه کنکورش زیر صد میشه. اونم با این معدل.... برو دو سه تا کارنامه تو سایت کانون نگال کن بعد این حرفو بزن
پارسال از بچه های مدرسه ما با میانگین بالای 70 و معدل 19/96 رتبه اش شد 193

----------


## neginsotude

تازه اونم رتبه منطقه اش بود، نه رتبه کشوریش

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان
> اميدوارم موفق باشيد
> دوستان من امسال سال سوم ىبيرستان هستم و ميرم بيش دانشكاهي
> واقعيتش امسال من درس نخوندم و معدل كتبي هم شد 10 و معدل ديبلمم:16.82
> و معىل سال:13.22
> دوستان من علاقه ؤيادي دارم تا رتبه 100 بيارم مطمعنم ميارم ها
> ولي به نظرتون معدل رتبه را ميبره بالا
> ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد*خواهشا جو ندهید پردرم فوت شده
> پدرم تو نصیحتش گفته میخوام زیر 100 بشی
> ...


بله
معدلت رتبت رو خراب میکنه
ترمیم معدل استفاده کن
برا پدرت هم تسلیت میگم
ایشالا که خواستشو به واقعیت برسونی

----------


## *Yousef*

> دوست عزیز تو معدلت 10هم باشه میتونی تک رقمی بشی به حرف اینا توجه نکن...تو درصدای خوب بزنی تمومه...من قول شرف میدم اگه همه رو 60بالا بزنی زیر 100کشوری یه نگا به میانگینا بنداز...یادت باشه تو این دنیا فقط واسه نمردن راه نیست وگرنه هر چیزی ممکته...پس سرتو بالا بگیر له کن برو جلو...معدل کجابود اخه...فقط چرندیات اوناییه که نمیخونن وجو الکی میدن


داداش من چرا اطلاعات غلط به بچه مردم میدی؟؟؟ دوست من امسال با معدل 14 تمام درساشو خداشاهده بالای 60 زد رتبش شد 2800 , اونوقت زیر100!؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

من اطلاعات غلط ندادم ..از این حرفام ککه میگن دوست من دوست تو زیاد شنیدم...عمرا کسی بالا 70بزنه همه رو رتبه نیاره

----------


## hamed_habibi

فقط یه نگا یه کارنامه رتبه های زیر صدبنداز.... کافیه فقط توهردرس چندتا تست بیشتر بزنه..زمین هم رتبه سازهفایل پیوست 44748

----------


## Hellion

مطمئنم نمیتونی باور کن ِِِکسب ادعای زیر صد داره که الان.کتابارو داره شخم.میزنه نه بیاد بپرسه میشه میشه ..

----------


## Ali.psy

یادش بخیر تو این دوسال از این امیدواریم زیاد بوده... ولی بعد نتایج حرف چیز دیگری را نقل میکند به حرف هر کسی گوش نده حتما برای دیپ مجدد اقدام کن وگرنه خودت شاهد رتبت وتاثیرش خواهی بود.... با ایشالا ماشالا کاری درست نميشه.....

----------


## hamed_habibi

اطلاعات غلط ندادم...من به کاری که اعتقاد دارم انجامش میدم...به لطف خدا وتلاش موفقیت نزدیکه...این شمایید که تو توهمه ترمیمی ...این یه بازیه واسه پوال گرفتن از بچه ها ...کسی که بخواد خرداد ترمیم کنه کنکورش میره زیر سوال...د

----------


## *Yousef*

معدل 75% تو کنکور تاثیر داره دوستان , گر جبران خواهی همه ی درسارو بالای 70 بزن  گرنه به ترمیم دعا کن!

----------


## Mr.Dr

نمیشه متاسفانه!

----------


## hamed_habibi

افرین که حرف منطقی زدی ومث بعضیا الکی حرف نزدی...ناامید نکردی

----------


## mahdi100

> الان تنها یه راه پیش روته...
> اینکه بخونی و بخونی و بخونی و بخونی...
> متاسفانه سوالای کنکور جوری شده که 50زدن زیست و شیمی هم کار هر کسی نیست...چه برسه به 80زدنش...ولی امیدوارم به اون 80برسی...چون در این صورت زیر هزار و مثال زدنی میشی...
> 
> منتظریم تا جمله ی قرمز امضات رو به حقیقت تبدیل کنی...


سلام جانم
ممنون از نظری که دادی
حتما انشاله بعد از نتایج اینجا قرار میدم
ممنون

----------


## mahdi100

> ترمیم معدل = قبولی
> اقدام کنید


سلام ابجی گلم
اگر اجرا کنند چشم

----------


## mahdi100

> بله
> معدلت رتبت رو خراب میکنه
> ترمیم معدل استفاده کن
> برا پدرت هم تسلیت میگم
> ایشالا که خواستشو به واقعیت برسونی


ممنون
خدا اموات شمارا بیامرزه
والله داش نمیدونم برای 95 اجرا میشه یا نه
اگر اجرا بشه حتما

----------


## mahdi100

> مطمئنم نمیتونی باور کن ِِِکسب ادعای زیر صد داره که الان.کتابارو داره شخم.میزنه نه بیاد بپرسه میشه میشه ..


سلام عزیز
بله وی ما هم شخم میزنیم بعد میاییم اینجا

----------


## mahdi100

ما تلاشمان را میکنیم بقیش به دست خدا و مسئولینه که یه کاری کنن

----------


## Hellion

> سلام عزیز
> بله وی ما هم شخم میزنیم بعد میاییم اینجا


سلام ِِ درود ِموفق باشید

----------


## sarad

برادر فقط من برایه جواب شما اینو میگم که فقط هدفت رو رشن کن وتلاشتو مضاعف همین کافیه برا 100 شدن

----------


## mahdi100

> برادر فقط من برایه جواب شما اینو میگم که فقط هدفت رو رشن کن وتلاشتو مضاعف همین کافیه برا 100 شدن


سلام
ممنون ابجی گلم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

اصلا با این تقلبایی که تو امتحانا اتفاق میفته و حق خوریی هایی که میشه تاثیر معدل خیلی نامردی بود

----------

